# صور توضيحية لبعض ما ينفذ فى مشاريع شبكات الصرف الصحى



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 فبراير 2011)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*_​_*
لكونى حاليا أعمل فى مشروع يخص شبكت الصرف الصحى
وكوننا مسلمين أن ننفع بعضنا البعض وان تحب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك..
فقررت رفع ما أعرفه أو ما تم عمله فى المشروع حتى تاريخه ... وحتى اذا وقع تحت يدى صور لمشروعات لم أعمل بها 
لمزيد من التوضيح والمعرفة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحى ومن أجل مستقبل أفضل للأمة

وهذا رابط لما نفذ فى المشروع الذى أعمل به 

تركيب دليل شدات الحوائط الرأسية الكيكر KIKer
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247140.html

وفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والآخرة
*_


----------



## Jamal (7 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2011)

_*هذا ملف word حجمه بسيط لكنه فيه معلومات مفيدة ان شاء الله .. عن تنفيذ شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى .......
وفقك الله الجميع لكل خير .......
*_


----------



## هانى عصمت (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 مارس 2011)

_*وهذه يا اخوان صور توضيحية لأعمال الإحلال لزوم الاساسات 
وهى فى حالتنا رمل : سن :أسمنت (1- 2- 150 كجم )
وستجد فى الصور قيام اللودر بتقليب الكميات المطلوبة ثم نقلها الى مكان الحفر ...
وستجد فيديو مساحته صغيرة للدكاك الذى يقوم بعملية الدمك لطبقة الأحلال ...
http://jumbofiles.com/zrtaa583jqjt

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2011)

_*كما هو معروف يوضع فى المناطق العالية فى أعمال شبكات المياه محبس هواء لضمان عدم حدوث انفجارات للخط







وان شاء ساحاول الحصول على توضيحية لمحبس الهواء 
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2011)

_*محبس الهواء أو محبس تخيف ضغط الهواء **Air release Valves







وهذا فيديو يوضح كيفية نتثبيت محبس الهواء بالفيديو وهو بالانجليزية 
وحقيقة ليس لدى الخبرة الكافية للتعليق على الفيديو لكنه تقريبا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?543w36snav32o9c

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير .........

*_


----------



## eng_sabba7 (1 أبريل 2011)

100 100 شكرا على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## ابورنيم (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2011)

وهذه صورة توضيحية عامة للشبكة المياه لعد اللبس بين خط الانحدار وخد الطرد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2011)

لمزيد من التوضيح بخصوص المكونات الشبكة

شبكات الإنحدار و محطات الرفع و خطوط الطرد للصرف الصحى لمدينة نجع حمادى - تابع الهيئة القومية لمياه الشرب و الصرف الصحى قيمة مشروع كهذا 113 مليون جنيه (نقلا عن موقع شركة النصر للمبانى والانشاءات )
ومكوناته :- 
*4 محطات رفع : 1 محطة رفع رئيسية – 2 محطة رفع فرعية – 1 محطة رفع مساعدة .

*شبكات الإنحدار : مواسير فخار أقطار مختلفة ( من 7" حتى 56" ) بطول 47.2 كم .

*خطوط الطرد : مواسير خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد بأقطار : 600 ، 800 ، 1000 مم بطول حوالى 18.6 كم .

*العدايات :
- 7 عدايات بالدفع الهيدروليكى بأقطار تتراوح من 800 إلى 1000 مم .
- 2 عداية بالحفر المكشوف بأقطار 300 ، 1000 مم .





خط إنحدار قطر 30"







إحدى العدايات المنفذة بطريقة الدفع الهيدروليكى

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ........


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

_*نعود مرة أخرى لصمام الهواء ..
فهذا الجزء المتعلق بالصمام من الكود المصرى (والأمر يتم على شبكة المياه وشبكة الصرف )






وهذا أيضا الجزء المتعلق بصمام السكينة Gate valve من الكود المصرى 






,وسبب ذكر محبس السكينة المعلومة القادمة 
وهذه صورة لمحبس السكينة وفائدة مع محبس الهواء








*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

_*محبس السكينة gate valve أو knife gate valve






وهذا فيديو مساحته 2 ميجا فقط لتوضيح كيفية مرور المياه والتركيب (طبعا انجليز )
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mw5ds7qql0eh5p
http://www.mediafire.com/?4b63i9jcq2lg84n

وان شاء الله لو فى صور من الموقع وقعت تحت يدى سيتم رفعا ان شاء الله ..
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ........
*_


----------



## محمودشمس (2 أبريل 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا على ردك ... ووفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

_*أما بالنسبة لصمام الغسيل Drain (Wash ) valve
فيركب فى المناطق المنخفضة فى خطوط شبكة المياه للأقطار 300 مم فأكثر وذلك لامكانية ازالة الترسبات فى المناطق المنخفضة . وكذلك بالنسبة لخطوط الطرد لمياه الصرف الصحى .....






وهذا نموذج توضيحيى من الكود المصرى










*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

وهذه صورة توضيحية لعلاقة مهمة بين صمام الغسيل وصمام الحاجز الرئيسى فى غرفة الغسيل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

صمام تخفيف الضغط Pressure Relief valve


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 أبريل 2011)

وعلشان ما تقلش عليك فى حكاية الصمامات فهذا بحث من جامعتى جامعة المنصورة
بحث بسيط power point لكن ستجد فيه ان شاء الله مقدمة عن أنظمة توزيع المياه والصمامات التى تركب ..
أو يمكنك تصفح الجزء الخاص بالصمامات من الكود المصرى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6f983h6jdr6gjga
وفقك الله الجميع لكل خير .........


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

_*ونخرج من الصمامات الى موضوع الانابيب المستخدمة 
لكن أولا نذكر المواسير المستخدمة فى شبكات المياه وشبكات الصرف






1- مواسير الفيبر جلاس






وأما بالنسبة لعيبها ..





وبالنسبة للملاحظات عند استلام المواسير 




*_


----------



## marwamoharram (3 أبريل 2011)

*جازاك الله خيرا*

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## marwamoharram (3 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

وجزاك الله خيرا على ردك..
مواسير الفيبر جلاس
GRC اختصار Glassfibre Reinforced Concrete

GRP اختصار Glassfibre Reinforced plastic


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

*من المشروعات التى تم تنفيذها بأنابيب الفيبر جلاس
محافظة بغداد
المشروع الاستراتيجي المعروف بأسم(r3) لسحب وتصريف مياه الامطار الذي يعد الاول من نوعه في الشرق الاوسط ويتكون المشروع من شبكة كبرى من انابيب grp عالية الكفاءة لسحب مياه الامطار تمتد على طول تجاوزالـ (165)كلم والمحطة عبارة عن خزان لمياه الامطار فيه عشر مضخات ذات قدرات عالية موزعة على جوانب الخزان لدفع مياه الامطار المسحوبة من مدينة الحسينية باتجاه البزل المحاذي لمنطقة الحسينية , وقد تم انشاء مشروع (r3) للأرتقاء بالواقع الخدمي والبنى التحتية في بغداد وخاصة الاطراف لقلة الخدمات المقدمة لها ابان النظام السابق فما كان من مديرية المجاري التابعة لمحافظة بغداد الا ان تنفذ مشروع سحب مياه الامطار في منطقة الحسينية اذ ان هذا المشروع يخدم اكثر من 500الف نسمة فتبلغ قدرة ضخ المشروع 12الف م3 /ساعة وبكلفة تجاوزت (67 مليار دينار عراقي) وقد تم الانتهاء من الاعمال الهندسية للمشروع ضمن السقف الزمني المحدد .

خط مياه بمدينه العاشر من رمضان
خط مواسير من الخرسانه بطول 9كم وقطر1500مم - وخط grp بطول 9كم وقطر 1200 مم .

 **قيمة المشروع (جنيه مصري) :- **62,921,146جنيه **........



*


----------



## العراقي90 (3 أبريل 2011)

شككراااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

_مواسير البلاستيك pvc:-_











*[FONT=&quot]من مصدر آخر :-[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أهم مميزات مواسير البلاستيك[/FONT]**:

1-**[FONT=&quot]سهلة التركيب – سهلة التقل – سهلة الإصلاح و تتحمل الصدمات[/FONT]**. 
2-**[FONT=&quot]تتميز بالمرونة و تكيفها مع تحركات التربة مما يجعلها مقاومة للكسر[/FONT]**. 
3-**[FONT=&quot]تقاوم الأملاح و الأحماض و القلويات ولا تصدأ[/FONT]**. 
4-**[FONT=&quot]سطحها الداخلى يتميز بالنعومة الهيدروليكية مما يؤدى إلى سرعة[/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]تدفق السوائل داخل المواسير و عدم ترسيب الفطريات والاملاح و غيرها[/FONT]**.
5-**[FONT=&quot]تكلفة إنشاء و تركيب الشبكة أرخص من مثيلاتها من الأنواع الأخرىمع السرعة فى تنفيذ الشبكات[/FONT]**. 
6-**[FONT=&quot]العمر التصميمي الأفتراضى لهذة المواسير أكثر من خمسون عاماً[/FONT]**. 
7-**[FONT=&quot]كثرة المصانع التي تنتجها في مصر[/FONT]**
*
بالنسبة للعيوب :-


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

*أنواع مواسير البلاستيك:-






1- مواسير PVC
1-1 مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد لدنة Poly Venial Chloride (P.V.C) 
2-1- مواسير بولى فينيل كلورايد غير لدنة Unplasticized polyvinyl chloride (u PVC)





 3-1-** مواسير كلورو بولى فينيل كلورايد ( Chlorinated polyvinyl chloride  (cPVC

2 - مواسير البولى بروبلين Polypropylene  (PP)
3- مواسير البولى ايثلين ([FONT=&quot]Polyethylene  (PE )
1-3- عالى الكثافة [/FONT]*High Density (HDPE 






*[FONT=&quot]2-3- منخفض الكثافة [/FONT]* Low Density (LDPE)









*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 أبريل 2011)

_*وما يجدر ذكره هنا أنه المواسير من النوع بولى فينيل كلوريد ربما يكون فيه نوع من المشاكل مع الحرارة العالية...
وهذا بحث من استاذ بقسم الهندسة الكيمائية بجامعة الملك سعود عن هذا النوع من المواسير وذكر فى نهاية البحث عن مصادر بديلة لها فى بلد مثل السعودية




*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أبريل 2011)

_*مواسير الفخار المزجج Vitrified Clay Pipe












من أفضل المواسير لخطوط الصرف الصحى
مميزات:-
1- مقاومة عالية للتفاعلات الكيمائية
2- **تمتاز المواسير الفخار بمقاومتها للأحماض والكبريتات والغازات وذلك يعطيها ميزة بين الانواع المختلفة من مواسير الصرف الصحى
3-**سهلة التركيب والتجربة ولا تتأثر بتغير درجات الحرارة
عيوب :-
1- وزن كبير 2- تصنع بأطوال قصيرة 2م 3- ضعف مقاومتها للصدمات 4- السعر المرتفع قليلا

ومن الملاحظات عند استلام هذه المواسير :-






*_


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (7 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة الا بالله 

موضوع تحفة وفي قمة الروعة 

اشكرك يا بش مهندس على مجهودك وتوضيح امورك تتعلق بالصرف الصحي 

وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى 

وتعبك راحة يا هندسة


----------



## abo hussein (9 أبريل 2011)

السادة الافاضل ارجو من حضراتكم من لديه خواص تركيبة الجوان الاسمر المستخدم فى المواسير الفخار وخواص الجوان الخاص بمواسير الدكتايل ان يراسلنى للاهمية وشكرا 
[email protected]


----------



## abo hussein (9 أبريل 2011)

ادارة المنتدى الافاضل اعتذر عن الخطأ غير المقصود حيث لم اقرأ انه ممنوع وضع الايميلات الا بعد ان بعثت بالرسالة 
للمرة الثانية ارجو قبول اعتذارى وشكرا


----------



## gafel (10 أبريل 2011)

استاذنا العزيز يرجى الفصل بين الصرف الصحي وماء الشرب لأن الأنظمة مختلفة للحالتين ولكم الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2011)

gafel قال:


> استاذنا العزيز يرجى الفصل بين الصرف الصحي وماء الشرب لأن الأنظمة مختلفة للحالتين ولكم الشكر



_*والله يا أخى كل ما سبق مجهودات شخصية ... يمكن من أجل أنى ما زلت فى البداية فما زال الأمر غير واضحا بعض الشيئ ... وأنى عموما سأحاول التفصيل أكثر فى المرات القادمة ...
وواحد مثلى يحتاج لمشاركاتك الفعالة معنا أخى ....
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أبريل 2011)

*بالنسبة لمحطات معالجة ميه الصرف:-






1- متحققة فى الموقع الذى أعمل به حاليا ...
2- الطريق بالنسبة للمحطة غير معبد ولا يصلح لدخول سيارات اللورى مما زاد فى التكلفة لنقل المون من رمل وسن وأسمنت .. 
وعدم القدلرة على دخول pump لصب الخرسانات للأساسات مما أدى الى استخدام الخلاطات العادية ...
وهذا مشكلة كان يجب مراعاتها قبل البداية فى المشروع 
3- تكاد تكان المحطة قريبة من المصرف ويفضل بالطبع ألا يكون المصرف بعيدا عن المحطة لكيلا تزيد تكلفة عمل المواسير ..
4- الرياح السئدة طبعا من أجل الرائحة التى تنبعث م المحطة 
5- دراسة التربة طبعا مهمة جدا لتحديد الاأساسات ونوعها واذا كان هناك حاجة لعمل احلال للتربة أم لا ؟؟؟

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassanaki (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2011)

_*طبقة الاأحلال ونجارة الخرسانة العادية لزوم السور المحيط بالمحطة*_ :-






وهذا رابط فيديو بسيط
http://jumbofiles.com/0ey0sqf9ncnw


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2011)

نجارة وحدة المدخل والمصافى :-







*ما يفصل الوحدتين من الاسفل بين الأساسات فاصل 4 سم بين الخرسانة العادة لوحدة المعالجة الرئيسية ووحدة المدخل والمصافى*




*
صورة توضيحية لتقوية نجارة الخرسانة العادية *..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2011)

_*وهذه صورة توضيحية من اللوح اهندسية توضح الفاصل بين الوحدتين من الأساسات






وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 أبريل 2011)

_*وهذه صورة ليست من عندنا لكن ما هذا ان شاء ما سيتم بعد صب الخرسانة العادية ..
وان شاء الله سأرفق الصور من عندنا ...
وهذه المبانى لتحديد حدود القاعدة المسلحة ..





وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أبريل 2011)

_*هذا يا اخوان رابط فيديو بسيط لتركيب مواسير فرعة وصاحب الفيديو اسمه موضح فجزاه الله خيرا ...*_
http://jumbofiles.com/tmyubezgxusx

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 مايو 2011)

_وهذه مجموعة صور للمهندس محمد مغازى وغالب الصور عن أعمال الشبكات للصرف الصحى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t261601.html

وهذا رابط الصور من رفع المهندس m0dy
http://www.mediafire.com/?bq0mqrrc1xziq2y

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير

_


----------



## sayed gebril (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم الله الموفق


----------



## has2006 (14 مايو 2011)

موضوع يستحق القراءة
جزيتم جميعا خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مايو 2011)

_*جزا الله الجميع خيرا على الردود...
وهذه صور توضيحية لاحدى الخزانات فى محطة مياه - وصراحة لا أعرفما اسم الخزان- وأرفقت الملفات ربما يستفيد منها أحدكم ... وهى من رفع المهندس على ... فجزاه الله كل خير 













والآن مع الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?e2zqntvikzm
http://www.mediafire.com/?izm0n2ej2yy
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5mmmmymyqg
http://www.mediafire.com/?nn0ctn0zwz1

*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 يونيو 2011)

_*هذا رابط لفيديو يوضح وحدة المعالجة الرئيسية لأحد المحطات ذات النظام 
RbC الأقراص البيولوجية الدوراة الموجودة بحوض التهوية Aeration Tank
http://www.mediafire.com/?k24lmw2utko9x8e

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..........
*_


----------



## haithamslem (27 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفع بك وبمعلوماتك الإسلام والمسلمين*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2011)

عند عمل النجارة للأحواض ..
يقوم النجار أولا بعمل البرندات الخشبية لتبيت خشب الكونتر بها Ply wood الذى يتخدم لعمل سطح أملس للخرسانة Fair Face
وهذه صور للبرندات وبعض من ألواح خشب الكونتر











وهذه صورة بعد تثبيت ألواح الكونتر 






ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...


----------



## سهيل البابلي (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## العبد لله (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس علي هذا الكم الكبير من المعلومات

تحيه لك ولامثالك


----------



## abdelrahmy (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااا ..... مشكور ياغالي على مجهودك *


----------



## TALEEB (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 أبريل 2012)

*جزا الله الجميع خير الجزاء ...
وهذا الرابط لأحد المهندسين فى أعمال المساحة الخاصة بعمل مواسير الصرف الصحى وكيفية قراء البروفايلات واستخدام الميزان والقامة فى أعمل المساحة..
هو موضوع مقدم خاصة للمساحين لكن أرى فيه فائدة أيضا للمهندس المدنى
وهو حقيقة من أحد الشروحات الرائعة التى رأيتها ....
وهذا رابط أول جزء ويمكنك تتبع باقى الأجزاء على اليوتيوب ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9K_xOKQQms


هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....*


----------



## omar iraqi (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تلميذة الحياة (29 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا اخي استفدت كتيرا من موضوعك في مشروع تخرجي شكرا لك مجددا وجزاك الله كل خير
لك فائق احترامي 
تلميذة الحياة


----------



## كوسيشو (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 مايو 2012)

*** سند جوانب الحفر**
فى عملية مهمة جدا عند تنفيذ الأعمال الخاصة بالصرف الصحى ...
ومهمة جدا سواء على الناحية الاقتصادية والزمنية وارواح العاملين أيضا ...
وفى البداية أحب أن انوه الى نوعى الحفر الموجود ...







وما نحن بصدده هنا الجزء الثانى الخاص بالحفر الراسى Vertical cut
وهذا أيضا له نوعين الحفر **للأعماق البسيطة** والحفر** للأعماق العميقة** ...
* الحفر البسيط لا يحتاج لسند جوانبه والحفر العميق يحتاج لسند جوانب الحفر ...






* وبالنسبة للحفر العميق فهناك عدة انواع مختلفة لسند جوانب الحفر ...سنأتى ان شاء الله على ذكرها بالتوضيح بصور ...





*


----------



## الخنجر الجريح (21 مايو 2012)

*نعم ايها المهندس الصامت وجزاك الله خيرا.*
ان عمل الكيكرمع _*تركيب مادة water stop *_في المنشات والاحواض الكونكريتية لأعاقة تسريب المياه او السوائل من داخل المنشأ الى خارجه وبالعكس.وكما يستفاد منه عامل النجارة في تثبيت الجزء الاسفل من القالب.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]من أنواع سند جوانب الحفر للأعماق الغميقة [/FONT]*
* 





**[FONT=&quot]وهناك عدة أنواع لاستخدام نظام الشدات المستحدمة لسند جوانب الحفر العميق[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأول نوع سنتحدث عنه الشدات الخشبية ...[/FONT]*
* 
1- الشدة الخشبية لتربة صلبة ..





2- الشدة الخشبية لتربة سهلة الانهيار ووجود مسافات بين الالواح الراسية





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2012)

تابع عناصر الشدة الخشبية وصورة توضيحية ... لشدة ذات دكمة خشبية وشدة ذات دكمة معدنية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 مايو 2012)

*1- أنواع الشدة الخشبية**
الشدة المفردة و الشدة المزدوجة حالة الارتفاع الكبير وزيادة عرض الحفر واستخدام دكمة غيار *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مايو 2012)

*الشدات المعدنية**
مع النوع الثانى من أنواع الشدات المستخدمة فى سند جانب الحفر والشدة المعدنية وأعماق أكبر 
1- مكوناتها كما فى الشدة الخشبية 
القائم المعدنى - الستارة المعدنية – الدكمة





[FONT=AF_Najed]
2- يمكن استخدام هذا النظام لأعماق 7-8 متر واستخدام اى عرض تصميمى يناسب الماسوره المستخدمة ( من 0.85 [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] الى 5 متر). [/FONT]




**[FONT=AF_Najed]3- خطوات العمل بالشدة المعدنية[/FONT]** 




*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 مايو 2012)

[FONT=AF_Najed]صور لبداية عمل الشدة المعدنية[/FONT] [FONT=AF_Najed]1- تنزيل أول اطار ...[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنزيل الستارة بين القوائم المعدنية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]



3- اعمال الحفر قبل تثبيت الاطار الثانى



4- دق الستارة لتمام التثبيت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

*وبهذا نكون قد أنهينا جزء سند جوانب الحفؤ بعد ذكر الستائر المعدنية على الرابط ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/329831-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%AF%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9-Sheet-Piles

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 يونيو 2012)

والآن ننتقل الى جزء آخر من أجزاء الشبكة وهو 
محطات الرفع (بيارات تجميع المخلفات السائله) 
(Wastewater Pump Station) 
[FONT=AF_Najed]هى عبارة عن خزان تحت الأرض له أبعاد محددة لاستيعاب تصرفات المدينة أو الحى - موضوع بها طلمبات لسحب المياه الواردة الى البيارات [/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed]–[/FONT][FONT=AF_Najed] يعلو هذه البيارة عنبرللمحركات ولوحات التوزيع لإدارة الطلمبات . والغرض من البيارة هو تخزين مؤقت ولفترة قصيرة للمخلفات السائلة الواردة للبيارة بحيث تعمل بانتظام قدر الإمكان [/FONT]






Toshka Project - Mubarak Pumping Station 






[ مشروع إنشاء محطات رفع قرية طبلوها بمحافظة المنوفية







من احدى مشاريع مشاريع شمال الدوحة - قطر...

وان شاء الله سيتم ذكر بعض طرق التنفيذ (التغويص او الهواء المضغوط )


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يونيو 2012)

*نستكمل ان شاء فى الموضوع ... ومقدمة من الكود المصرى



**المكونات :-**
1- السكينة :Cutting Edge وهى منشأ معدني على شكل حرف 7ومقوى من داخلها بقطاعات معدنية وزوايا للحفاظ على أبعاده وشكله – وفائدته هو تسهيل اختراق الأرض أثناء الحفر بسهولة . 
2- جسم البيارة : يكون من الخرسانة المسلحة – ويفضل الشكل الدائرى حيث تعتبر جميع القوى المؤثرة على جسم البيارة قوى ضغط – ويصل قطر البيارة الى 35 متر اى شكل خلاف الشكل الدائرى نجد ان قطاعات الخرسانة المسلحة تكون كبيرة جدا وغير اقتصادية .... 3- الخنزيرة :- هيكل قاع البيارة للحفاظ على راسية تغويص البيارة 

**** المراحل ... الخنزيرة- صب الحوائط – التغويص **

1- نتأكد من محاور البيارة بدقة ووضع الخنزيرة فى مكانها اعلى منسةب مياه الرشح










**مكونات الخنزيرة ....**
قائم دائرى- زوايا دائرية - زوايا كل 50سم - خوص كل 50سم - ثقوب تمر بها الاسياخ الافقية الدائرية - حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات





*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=AF_Najed]المرحلة 2 – صب الحوائط ...[/FONT]*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]يستكمل العمل حتى منسوب بطنية السقف وذلك بعمل شدة النجارة من الداخل والخارج للحوائط ثم الصب[/FONT]* >>>>


*[FONT=AF_Najed]** تجهيز الشدة الخشبية[/FONT]





** صب حطات الحوائط






** مانع المياه Water Stop






** فتحات تكون مطببة بلوح صاج مانع للمياه









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*3- تبدأ مرحلة الثالثة النغويص...*
*وبعد مضى 7ايام على الأقل من صب آخر حطة نبدأ في مرحلة التغويص
*





*ومن المشاكل الشائعة **حدوث ميل في البيارة**–** ودائما يوجد رصد بميزان القامة على السقف العلوي للبيارة لمعرفة الجانب الهابط من الجانب المرتفع بعد ذلك يقوم المهندس بضبط هذا المنسوب حيث يتم الحفر فى الجانب العالى بارتفاع اكبر من الناحية الاخرى لضبط المنسوب بعد ذلك*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*عند صعوبة تغويص البيارة .. يتم زيادة الأحمال ...*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]يمكن عمل ( فرشة ) من كمرات حديدية على حوائط البيارة من أعلى ثم وضع أحمال إضافية عليها
لزيادة الوزن ليساعد ذلك على هبوطها وتغويصها . [/FONT]* *[FONT=AF_Najed]يوضع [/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed]قضبان ديكوفيل[/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Najed] أو كمرات في الفتحات الموجودة في حائط البيارة على شكل شبكة - فرش وغطاء - ويتم ذلك بواسطة غطاسين مدربين - هذه القضبان لها أطوال محددة طبقا لوضعها في البيارة ... [/FONT]*










*
** البيارات بعد تغويصها للمنسوب التصميمي للبيارة يتم **وضع طبقة دقشوم **(البازلت أو الحجر ) في أرضية البيارة للمساعدة في **تثبيت التربة** في أرضية البيارة وللمساعدة في عدم سحب ذرات من التربة عند النزح السطحي*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]4 ** صب الخرسانة العادية ....[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]نبدأ فى صب خرسانة عادية من اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات مع اضافة مادة تساعد على مقاومة رشح المياه وبنسبة اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 400 كجم / م3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]نبدأ في صب خرسانة عادية بالسمك المطلوب حتى منسوب بطنية أرضية الخرسانة المسلحة يتم صبها تحت الماء وتكون بواسطة مزاريب رأسية على شكل مواسير تبدأ عند منسوب الخرسانة العادية وتنتهى عند سطح الأرض وذلك لتفادى اختلاطها بالماء وذوبان الاسمنت من الخلطة - أو يمكن بواسطة مضخة خرسانية [/FONT]Pump Concrete[FONT=AF_Najed] بحيث يصل خرطومها إلى منسوب الخرسانة العادية [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

* 




*


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لمتابعتك هذا الموضوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

5** - أعمال حقن الاسمنت ...
بعد نهو عملية الصب نجد فراغا يساوى 1( – 2 سم ) بين بطنية السقف الواطى ( ارضية البيارة ) وبين اخر الخرسانة العادية التى تم صبها . نوصل خرطوم ماكينة الحقن بماسورة الحقن ووعاء الحقن ونضع لبانى اسمنت بها بنسبة 1 : 1 ثم تغلق ويفتح المحبس السفلى لتمرير مواد الحقن إلى البيارة مع تشغيل الكمبرسور على ضغط 5 – 6 ضغط جوى[FONT=AF_Najed] . [/FONT] 
** تجهيز مواسير الحديد المجلفن 











** خطوات الحقن لكل ماسورة على حدة






** وعاء الحقن


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=AF_Najed]**6 صب البلاطة الخرسانية المسلحة[/FONT]*:-

*[FONT=AF_Najed]في منسوب البلاطة ( الأرضية ) الخرسانية المسلحة [/FONT]–[FONT=AF_Najed] يتم زنبرة الحوائط بسمك البلاطة المسلحة ثم يفرد اشاير حديد التسليح داخل البلاطة [/FONT]–[FONT=AF_Najed] ويستكمل تسليح البلاطة [/FONT]–[FONT=AF_Najed] مع ملاحظة ان يتم تقطيع المواسير الرأسية التي استخدمت في الحقن[/FONT] ..*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]تصب الارضية المسلحة [/FONT]–[FONT=AF_Najed] وتستكمل بعد ذلك صب القواطيع ونهو الاعمال المطلوبة ويفضل استخدام المواد المانعة للرشح واضافات للخرسانة ولتحسين مقاومتها للرشح مع ضرورة استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات والعناية بكل خطوات انشاء البيارة من الخلط الميكانيكى والدمك الميكانيكى[/FONT]*
* 











وبهذا نكون الحمد لله وبفضله قد انتهينا من شرح عمل محطة الرفع او البيارة بطريقة التغويص ...
الصور من الموقع ربنا يسهل واجد الملفات من احد المهندسين وارفعها ان شاء الله ...
وربنا يوفق الجميع 
*


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## biko400 (15 يونيو 2012)

شطرا جزيلاااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2012)

*
ونذكر مرة أخرى بمكان محطة الرفع :-
تكون فى نهاية شبكة التجميع ويفضل أن تكون أوطى مكان بالحى أو المنطقة
كروكى لتوضيح مكان محطة الرفع

*




*
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يونيو 2012)

نذكر مرة اخرى باهمية البيارات :-

محطات الرفع (بيارات تجميع المخلفات السائله)
(Wastewater Pump Station) – Sewage Lift Station
هى عبارة عن خزان تحت الأرض له أبعاد محددة لاستيعاب تصرفات المدينة أو الحى 

 ** صورة توضيحية لمحطة الرفع ذات البئر الجاف والرطب





اماكن البيارات :-
** عند اقامة منطقة جديدة:-
عند اقامة منطقة صناعية جديدة او سكنية جديدة يفضل بنتء محطة رفع لتجمع مياه الصرف من التجمع الجديد الى الخط الرئيسى
** مع زيادة عمق الحفر للخندق :-
طبعا عادة ما يتم انشاء خطوط مواتسير الصرف الصحى حسب الميل الطبيعى لسطح الارض بما يمكن مياه الصرف من التدفق بالجاذبية
عندما يكون ميل خط المواسير شديد الانحدار يفضل من الناحية الاقتصادية اقامة محطة رفع لرفع خط الانحدار الهيروليكى


----------



## العوامى 2011 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## العوامى 2011 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*صروخة حوائط الخزانات :-

يتم في البداية صروخة الجدار مكان الزاجين للتنعيم (باستخدام الصاروخ)*

*2- التلقيط باستخدام مونه أسمنتية + مادة رابطة في الأماكن التي تحتاج لمونه*
*3- يتم دهان إيبوكسى وجهان متعامدان من الداخل .*
*كانت صور مجودة لكن للاسف غير واضحة ... لكن الفكرة بسيطة .. 
يتم عمل سقالة العامل يطلع عليهاو معه صاروخ زى الصاروخ القطع ويتشغل صنفرة الى ان يتم التنعيم ...
لعدم وجود فراغات بسيطة لتسريب المياه ..*​*وهذا طبعا فى الخزانات سواء فى محطات المياه او الصرف ..





*


----------



## حسن احمد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت يتعمل فايل كامل pdf حتى تعم الفائدة ونحتفظ به وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نانا الشامى (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (20 يناير 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا جزاكم الله خرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (22 يناير 2013)

جزى الله المهندس الصمت وجميع الزملاء خيراً



بعد ادن المهندس الصامت لقد جمعت المادة التى تخص الموضوع فى ملف وورد 

ارجوا ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


إن صواب فمن الله وإن خطأ فمن نفسى والشيطان


----------



## الغريب2007 (23 يناير 2013)

شبكات الصرف الصحى.docx

رابط ملف وورد 


اعتدر عن التأخير


تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## م/غيلان (30 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (31 مارس 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أبريل 2013)

*هذا فيديو لبعض التوسعات فى محطة معالجة المياه للسنبلاوين - مدينة المنصورة 
+ ملف powerpointمن اعداد المهندس محمد ..
وعذرا على عدم وضوح الصورة ..

http://www.4shared.com/rar/5Vil1jfP/___.html
*


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (16 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## م حسن الحلي (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 مايو 2013)

*فيديو توضيحى بعض مكونات محطة معالجة مياه الصرف بالجبل الاصفر - القاهرة المرحلة الاولى والثانية ..
هو فيديو ترويجى شوية لكن يوضح المراحل للمياه ..

*



*

1st Stage Al Jabal Al Asfar Wastewater Treatment Plant

Description: This project is divided to 7 zones
Zone (A): Inlet Work 
Zone (B): Inlet Pumping Station, Screening Sand Removal, Sand Washing and Grease Separator, Inlet Flow Measuring, Air Compressor House, Electrical Substation (A).
Zone (C): Primary Sedimentation Tanks, Distribution Chamber for Primary Sedimentation Tanks, Primary Sludge Pumping Station, Drainage Pumping Station.
Zone (D): Aeration Tanks, Distribution Chamber for Aeration Tanks, Blower House, Return and Waste Activated Sludge Pumping Station, Electrical Substation (B).
Zone (E): Final Clarifier Tanks, Distribution Chamber for Final Clarifier Tanks.
Zone (F): Chlorine Contact Tank, Chlorine House, chlorinated Effluent Pumping Station, Electrical Substation (C)
Zone (G): (Piping Work)​
رابط الفيديو :-
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/fuxk1YXlgV/محطة_الجبل_الاصفرعقد_19.flv.html
*


----------



## جالديران (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## momomer (24 مايو 2014)

(إن في الصمت كلاما)
لك كل الشكر أيها المهندس الصامت فقد أفدت واجدت
جزاك الله خير
أقترح ان تعيد تنسيق كل الموضوع وتحوله لفايل بي دي اف ، وبذلك يسهل الرجوع للمعلومة المطلوبة
مع التقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------

